
Computer as Condom - jseliger
http://papert.org/articles/ComputerAsCondom.html
======
BoppreH
Genius. Fighting taboos (even if it's math) with entertainment strikes me as
one of the "why didn't I think of this" things.

Goes well along with <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1275035>

~~~
jseliger
Yeah. I learned about his website through a previous HN submission; he has a
lot of fascinating stuff about the intersection of computers and education
(which, in turn shows more about each on their own).

